

GithubViewer - New Example Backbone/Bootstrap Application - tbranyen
http://githubviewer.org/

======
tbranyen
Full source code available here: <https://github.com/tbranyen/github-viewer>

------
bmuon
I'd like to point you to a similar example built with the YUI App framework:
<http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/app/app-contributors.html>

------
paulmillr
here's the even better example app

<https://github.com/paulmillr/ostio> <http://ost.io>

backbone + coffee + chaplin + brunch + rest api + nested models / views +
collectionviews + controllers (+session controller with GitHub auth) +
actually a real-world application

~~~
drivebyacct2
No matter how much I try, I can't understand what brunch is trying to do or
why it's necessary enough to even create.

~~~
paulmillr
That's simple: brunch is a project builder.

You put vendor styles / scripts in `vendor`, then you edit your `app` files.
No matter what language you want to write, brunch will compile it on `brunch
watch` or `brunch build`.

Of course you can make some sophisticated makefiles and connect sophisticated
file watchers there (brunch fastly rebuilds project on every small change),
but why do this when there's brunch which just works?

------
thomasnext
"Backbone Boilerplate/LayoutManager Example"

What is LayoutManager?

~~~
tbranyen
<https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone.layoutmanager>

Plugin I wrote for managing layout/views in Backbone. Provides a ton of
features and flexibility. Before 0.5.0 it wasn't very stable for
lists/collections.

I'd highly recommend giving it a shot, because it makes writing Backbone
applications significantly easier.

